# 575w mh ps



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> Not the bi-pin theatrical lights.
> Is anyone familiar with these as parking lot pole lights ?
> So far, I've only found one mfgr of fixtures in this wattage.
> A customer had their 1000W fixtures replaced at one location, and is looking for a solution at another property.
> ...


Well Dave HPS lamps create the most heat.

Shut one off from full brightness and it will glow much longer than an MH lamp will.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*575 mh*

Metrolight.com has a few retrofit options for 1000w fixtures. We have done a few car dealerships and the love it. Also, Globaltechled.com 98w GTL retrofit would work. Check with your local power company for rebates.

400 watt max for 16" shoe box
1000 max for 22" and higher


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
I haven't been able to google much info about this wattage.
Is it a prototype wattage ?
Did one fixture mfgr invent it to complement their custom reflectors and lenses as replacements for 1000W parking lot fixtures ?
One trick ponies like this tend to get gobbled up by larger companies, which then drop support for most of the product line.

"A customer had their 1000W fixtures replaced at one location,"
Did the customer make the mistake of asking the salesman if the fixtures would look nice ? ( bending over, grabbing ankles )


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*575 hid*

Venture Lighting makes several types for open and enclosed fixtures. Also, Plusrite has the lamp as well.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Several lamp mfgrs make the lamps and ballasts.
I eventually found that LSI has a parking lot fixture in this wattage, but I still haven't found any info about the origin of the wattage.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

http://www.venturelighting.com/lampshtmldocuments/Uni-Form_575W_lamps.html


----------

